
YouAttest.com Cloud Based Governance Tool for Okta Looking for Beta Testers - igaDove
Hi everyone, we’ve built a tool called YouAttest and our V1 deals with Attestation and Certification campaigns for users on the Okta platform.  We only want people to test and provide feedback and only against preview environments.<p>Tool supports SSO with Okta as well using OIDC
Tool is built in AWS and is multi tenant
API integration allows you to start a campaign, delegate review assignments to others with Okta and certify or revoke that access to the application.
Tool will then remove access to the application via API and provide a report.<p>Please sign up if you have any interest and we’ll review and reach out!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youattest.com&#x2F;index.php&#x2F;2019&#x2F;01&#x2F;31&#x2F;beta-testing-to-commence-feb-2019&#x2F;
======
schambers888
This looks really solid.

This looks like the first stand-alone tool I have seen for attestation of user
permissions for Okta

What I like is the ability for auditors to delegate and attest to the roles -
without given these auditors control of the Okta admin console.

Impressive.

